# Happy Birthday Cooking Goddess!!!



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2014)

Even though you are "on the road" still want to wish you the very best Birthday!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday, CG!!


----------



## Josie1945 (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday CG 

Josie


----------



## GotGarlic (Jun 27, 2014)

♪♪♫♥ (,) ♫♪♥♪
.....~.| |~ ♪ ♫ Happy ♫ ♪
.....{░♥░}
...{░♥░♥░} ♫ Birthday ♪ ♫
.{░♥░♥░♥░}
\¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤¤/ ♫ ♪ CG! ♪ ♫


----------



## pacanis (Jun 27, 2014)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## MrsLMB (Jun 27, 2014)

I hope you had an awesome birthday !!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 29, 2014)

Hey thanks everyone!  Been busy with the kids and catching up with a couple of old friends. Good times, good times. ♡ Still lots of time to track down a few we still want to see. Being old and retired has its perks.   ;-)


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 29, 2014)

Are you in Ahia?

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 29, 2014)

Happy birthday Cooking Goddess!  Hope you are having a good time on your visit!


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 30, 2014)

Oops CG!  Sorry our Mariners beat your Indians today.......that wasn't nice for your B'day      I didn't realize that when I posted your birthday wishes.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jun 30, 2014)

That's OK Somebuny. No shame in losing to King Felix. Besides,  Tomlin one-hit you guys the day before. Payback and all that,  right?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 30, 2014)

CG is just happy baseball is back on...


----------



## Somebunny (Jun 30, 2014)

Lol ladies!


----------



## Cheryl J (Jun 30, 2014)

Happy belated birthday, CG!  Sorry I missed it....I hope you had a great day!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 12, 2014)

Hey all, thanks again for the birthday wishes and the baseball paraphernalia and all that stuff. We weren't home when the Discover Cash Back gift cards for Bahama Breeze showed up (thanks Andy for reminding me there is one in MA even though it's something like 90 miles from us!  ) so it looks like we'll be celebrating somewhere around July 29th. For the longest time Himself insisted that my birthday was "July 29th".


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 15, 2014)

Sorry I missed this, CG!  Happy Belated Birthday!!  I would have made you the most beautiful cake had I been on time.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the wishes LP. I'm sure the cake would have been delicious, but I would have to wear it on my hips far longer than I would have enjoyed it with my taste buds.  Good thoughts don't have any calories!


----------

